# New Free Tam & Mittens Pattern



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters/images/2015/21101315-01/CableSwirlTamMittens.pdf


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you for posting the set. I love them and can't wait to make them.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting this design. I really love it~~!!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is beautiful!
Thanks for the link!


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you so much for the link. My needles are ready!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Lovely set! Many thanks for posting.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, they are so pretty!! :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

really pretty thanks for the link


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the link, Travelknit. My granddaughters love tams. Nice also to have the printable Kitchener Stitch instructions that are included with this pattern, to use for this and a lot of other items. 

Hope 2015 will be your best year yet, with the best of health, much happiness and enough prosperity to fill all your needs and most of your "greeds".


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for the link, beautiful !


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern. I am looking for a new project and with the bitter of winter upon us here in Nebraska I plan to cast on and start knitting.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

a very fashionable set. thanks.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I will be making this soon!
Really like it!
Thank you for posting!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

This is really cute. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing ! It is a lovely set ! &#128077;


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

really pretty, thank you&#128512;


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great pattern. Thanks!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks, these are lovely


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful thanks


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Love that pattern and I have saved a copy. Thanks!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

That's a lovely set. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

COgramma said:


> Thank you so much for the link. My needles are ready!


I am trying to knit that but it is not coming out the way the picture looks. I am not sure what my problem is. Let me know how it turns out for you and the others that are going to try it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Pretty


----------

